# Looking for Ubiquiti XR9 Radio Modules



## tgiorgis (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I'm on a search for Ubiquiti XR9 radio modules and having a really tough time finding any. I'm looking for advice or information that could lead me to some. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 15, 2021)

I bought one recently hoping to get a second one to complete a 900Mhz Wireless network.

I went to buy a second module and there are none on ebay that I see. A few of the older SR-9's is it.

Are you able to use it with FreeBSD? Using hostapd as base station?


----------

